# Hey, Sawtroll - Cold up there yet??



## Lakeside53 (Oct 15, 2006)

Any of you guys ever wonder where SawTroll lives, and why he doesns't need a BIG saw? Hint - note the position of the ARCTIC CIRCLE


----------



## Urbicide (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Niko.

I did not realize just how far north you actually are. I'm getting cold looking at the map. I presume heated handles are standard equipment? 

Stay warm.

Vince


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2006)

No wonder that I like heated handles, huh...... 

Actually, we have the Gulf stream here, so the winter is not here yet, but it has been on a few visits ( below zero celsius degrees) so I have changed the wheels of the trusty Volvo to studded ones. :biggrinbounce2:

The G and W on my newer saws indicate heated handles.......


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm willing to wager that Troll lives the farthest from the equator of anyone on AS!

69 degrees, 39 minutes... 

I'm sure Troll will correct me if I'm even the tiniest bit wrong 

For reference, Prudhoe bay AK is 70d 22 and there aren't any trees up there!
Nome is tropical at 64d 50....


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'm willing to wager that Troll lives the farthest from the equator of anyone on AS!
> 
> 69 degrees, 39 minutes...
> 
> ...


:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
I don't know the degrees and minutes, but I am not in the city of Tromsø, but in Troms county, close to Bardufoss airport SE of Tromsø.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 15, 2006)

uh oh... that makes you a bit south at Latitude / Longitude: 69.06,18.54 

http://www.numlink.com/BDU



Hey, there are trees there!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes, thats he right place.

There are lots of trees, but most of them are less than 20" at the stump.

Our cabin and woodlot are one hour away , in a community called Lavangen, which roughly means "fiord of leaf-trees" - promising name, huh.....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 15, 2006)

looks promising to me!!!


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2006)

Nope, Ultra.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> looks promising to me!!! ....


It is a very nice place to be in.
The cabin is about 2.5 km inland, from the bottom of the fiord....


----------



## belgian (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks a fine place indeed. 
just needs an internet connection, and then it will be ideal :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
welcome back, Niko.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 15, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Nope, Ultra.




O.k., point it out - general directionn... Santa needs it to drop a 390XP on you..


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Oct 15, 2006)

04ultra said:


>



I really did LOL when I was this!


----------



## smokechase II (Oct 15, 2006)

*where on google earth?*

SawTroll:

On Google Earth is Tromso your nearby city?

That is a ways away from the 69.06,18.54 listed on one of the posts above.


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 15, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> I really did LOL when I was this!




Well Jeff it looked like a good spot for him... Stihl orange dot..


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 15, 2006)

Troll - 3 questions for when you get up!

1) How old is a tree 20 inches across (typcially)?
2) How many days a years does the sun not rise?
3) What the heck do you all do when in 2)????


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 15, 2006)

smokechase II said:


> SawTroll:
> 
> On Google Earth is Tromso your nearby city?
> 
> That is a ways away from the 69.06,18.54 listed on one of the posts above.



That's Bardufos airport, near to where he lives.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2006)

smokechase II said:


> SawTroll:
> 
> On Google Earth is Tromso your nearby city?
> 
> That is a ways away from the 69.06,18.54 listed on one of the posts above.


It is close to two hours away, even if I disregard the speed limits, which I usually do........opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> O.k., point it out - general directionn... Santa needs it to drop a 390XP on you..


Yes, but he might miss it, our place isn't at that picture at all, I believe....:help:   

...neither is the Airport.

This tread is fun, Lakeside.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2006)

belgian said:


> Looks a fine place indeed.
> just needs an internet connection, and then it will be ideal :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> welcome back, Niko.


Thank you!

You are right, but I believe that connection is high up, and far ahead.....  

We usually are at the cabin most weekends (and other "red days) from april to december, and some 5 weeks each summer.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'm willing to wager that Troll lives the farthest from the equator of anyone on AS! ....


At least, I havent noticed anyone beeing further North, but there are potensial here in Norway - I believe that there are some quite good forest close to our Russian border.

At another saw forum, I have noticed a couple of members further North (in North America), at least it lookes that way on the members map (should have had one here also).


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Troll - 3 questions for when you get up!
> 
> 1) How old is a tree 20 inches across (typcially)?
> 2) How many days a years does the sun not rise?
> 3) What the heck do you all do when in 2)????



1) The birches are about 100 years, I believe, but it is hard to tell as there mostly are some core-rot involved. I have counted lesser trees that have been 100 years old though.

The firs I don't know about, as we don't have many of those in Lavangen.

2) I am not sure, as I haven't thought too much about it (it _is_ true  ). 

After asking a bit around, the consensus seem to be around 60 days, from late november until late january.

On the flip side, we have the sun around the clock at summer.

3) Make a guess....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## spike60 (Oct 16, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> O.k., point it out - general directionn... Santa needs it to drop a 390XP on you..


Santa is his _neighbor!_


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2006)

Not to far off spike, he was in Rovaniemi, Finland the last time I saw him......
:greenchainsaw: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2006)

Btw, i was further North earlier, close to Lakselv, Finnmark in 1979 to 1984, then I moved to Narvik, and then here in 1995.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> 2) I am not sure, as I haven't thought too much about it (it _is_ true  ).
> 
> After asking a bit around, the cosensus seem to be around 60 days, from late november until late january. ....



Correction; late november until _mid_ january.


----------



## Doctor Dave (Oct 16, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> 1) The birches are about 100 years, I believe, but it is hard to tell as there mostly are some core-rot involved. I have counted lesser trees that have been 100 years old though.
> 
> The firs I don't know about, as we don't have many of those in Lavangen.
> 
> ...





Didn't you mean 20 centimeters? You wrote 20", and I think others assumed you meant inches---weird, because everything else in your posts is metric. It makes a big difference---and it makes more sense that trees near the arctic circle are more like 8 inches (20 cm). A forest-grown 20 inch birch (51 cm) would be about right at 100 years old...in upstate New York.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2006)

I meant 20 inches, and I still do.  

Remember that I said at the stump, not DBH, and they are not very common, but there are some (not at Bardufoss, but in Lavangen).
One that our cabin neigbour cut down a few years ago was in the 32-36 inch area, but that one was unique, and devided into tree about at DBH height.....:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## blis (Oct 16, 2006)

darn it sawtroll, you beat me... im living in oulu, at 65 degrees northern  ...

oh well, its cold enough here, last winters top temp around here was mere -33c, how bout there?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2006)

blis said:


> darn it sawtroll, you beat me... im living in oulu, at 65 degrees northern  ...
> 
> oh well, its cold enough here, last winters top temp around here was mere -33c, how bout there?


  :rockn: 

It is seldom -33 celsius here, but it happens.

.....quite often between -20 and -30 in winter though.


----------



## belgian (Oct 16, 2006)

blis said:


> darn it sawtroll, you beat me... im living in oulu, at 65 degrees northern  ...




that's great. I visited Oulu maybe 15 year ago, it was at Outokompu factory. Quite a cold experience, I remember.
Roland


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2006)

My wife has been in Oulo in her earlier life (1981 or so), but I have not....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 16, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> After asking a bit around, the cosensus seem to be around 60 days, from late november until late january.
> 
> On the flip side, we have the sun around the clock at summer.
> 
> 3) Make a guess....:greenchainsaw:




I'd guess that you all sit around eating lutefisk and quenching it's delicate and exquisite taste with gallons and gallons of beer....   

I'll eat most thing, but I'm not hungry enough for lutefisk...

Was I close??


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 16, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'd guess that you all sit around eating lutefisk and quenching it's delicate and exquisite taste with gallons and gallons of beer....
> 
> I'll eat most thing, but I'm not hungry enough for lutefisk...
> 
> Was I close??



I'm with you on this one Andy...Lutefisk Yuck.........


----------



## smokechase II (Oct 17, 2006)

*warmer gulf stream*

I saw a report about a month ago on how much warmer England had been over the past 15 or so years. Gardens were doing very well and so forth.

Have you noticed any changes?

Do the Swedes at the same Latitudes enjoy similar weather to yours?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'd guess that you all sit around eating lutefisk and quenching it's delicate and exquisite taste with gallons and gallons of beer .... Was I close??


Well, not quite about the lutefisk - we seldom has that, as my wife (who was born in Lavangen) doesn't like it much - not a big loss, I prefer _ribbe_ and _pinnekjøtt_ anyway.... 

Actually, the darkness doesn't have a very large impact on normal life, except more time is spent indoors and none in the woods  ...


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2006)

smokechase II said:


> I saw a report about a month ago on how much warmer England had been over the past 15 or so years. Gardens were doing very well and so forth.
> 
> Have you noticed any changes?
> 
> Do the Swedes at the same Latitudes enjoy similar weather to yours?


Yes, it has become generally warmer - and earlier springs, later autumns....

There is a white cover on the ground today, but I am sure it will disappear pretty soon..... 

I am not sure about the Swedes, except that the closest parts of Sweden (inland) have much the same weather (they are not far away).


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 17, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Well, not quite about the lutefisk - we seldom has that, as my wife (who was born in Lavangen) doesn't like it much - not a big loss, I prefer _ribbe_ and _pinnekjøtt_ anyway....
> 
> Actually, the darkness doesn't have a very large impact on normal life, except more time is spent indoors and none in the woods  ...




That sure sounds better than lutefisk!

_Ribbe _ is Pork rib roast with cloves.

_pinnekjøtt_ is rib of lamb, which has been either salted and dried or salted, smoked and dried.

We have a Norwegian / Swedish (they can tell the difference..) population in our area. The standing joke is that they are always driving 20mph slower than the rest of the traffic, and have one turn indicator light blinking at all times.. The are easily spotted by 1) the 1980's Volvo, or 2) the national flag on the bumper (a warning to others)


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 17, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> That sure sounds better than lutefisk!
> 
> _Ribbe _ is Pork rib roast with cloves.
> 
> ...




Thanks Andy ...I could eat that ...That sound's just like sawtroll driving...LOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 17, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Thanks Andy ...I could eat that ...



The power of google! I'm sure I could have driven to Ballard and asked someone, but then I'd get stuck in the traffic for an eternity!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blis (Oct 17, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Well, not quite about the lutefisk - we seldom has that, as my wife (who was born in Lavangen) doesn't like it much - not a big loss, I prefer _ribbe_ and _pinnekjøtt_ anyway....
> 
> Actually, the darkness doesn't have a very large impact on normal life, except more time is spent indoors and none in the woods  ...



awww, dont you have any smoked reindeer or moose at your cabin or did you just forgot to mention it? :biggrinbounce2: 

i actually pity those poor non-scandinavian ppl with no mooses and reindeers :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> .... that they are always driving 20mph slower than the rest of the traffic, ....



That's the Swedes and Finns over here - they are quite annoying in the traffic .....


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2006)

blis said:


> ...
> i actually pity those poor non-scandinavian ppl with no mooses and reindeers :hmm3grin2orange:


 
We have moose around the cabin, and occationally reindeer, but they are alive, not smoked.

Btw, there are plenty of both in N-A, but of course not everywhere. opcorn:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 17, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> That's the Swedes and Finns over here - they are quite annoying in the traffic .....







That's exactly what the Norwegians try to say over here!!!! (but we all know better)


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> That's exactly what the Norwegians try to say over here!!!! (but we all know better)


 You nasty man!!!  :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Doctor Dave (Oct 18, 2006)

I used to live in Seattle, and have been through Ballard (where the Swedes live) so that gives me permission foir this joke. You'll have to provide your own accents. (I think it may have come from The Praire Home Companion radio show). 

One day Arne said to Sven: 

I have these skunks living under my porch; I can't get rid of them and I'm afraid that I'll get sprayed. What can I do?

Sven:

Toss some Lutefisk under there, and that will drive them out!

Arne a couple days later:

Hey Sven, your idea worked great, sort of.

Sven:

What do you mean?

Arne: Well, the skunks left, but now how do i get rid of the Finns under there?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 18, 2006)

As it left out the Norwegians, troll will have a good laugh. He'll likely miss the part about the accents though


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 18, 2006)

...but I don't even know if the Finns eat lutefisk, so I am a bit suspicious about the original text - good try though....:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## blis (Oct 18, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> ...but I don't even know if the Finns eat lutefisk, so I am a bit suspicious about the original text - good try though....:rockn: :rockn:



nah, we dont eat  we only drink beer and booze and eat smoked meat


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 18, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> ...but I don't even know if the Finns eat lutefisk, so I am a bit suspicious about the original text - good try though....:rockn: :rockn:




Yuck I wouldn't want anybody to eat that..Yuck..


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, I eat it when I have the chance, with lots of bacon and /or fat from ribbe.
As I said, my wife doesn't like it, so I don't eat it often - and it is not a big deal....  

Btw, have anyone tried to eat Rakafisk????? :jawdrop:


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 18, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Btw, have anyone tried to eat Rakafisk????? :jawdrop:





Tastes like chicken.... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 18, 2006)

It smells like hell, but actually tastes real well - large amounts av Aquavit are required.......:rockn:


----------



## Doctor Dave (Oct 18, 2006)

blis said:


> nah, we dont eat  we only drink beer and booze and eat smoked meat



I'm always getting jokes wrong. I was probably supposed to say "How do I get the Norwegians out from under there?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 18, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Well, I eat it when I have the chance, with lots of bacon and /or fat from ribbe.
> As I said, my wife doesn't like it, so I don't eat it often - and it is not a big deal....
> 
> Btw, have anyone tried to eat Rakafisk????? :jawdrop:





I found one last night under my dock, tried it but threw up   "partially fermented trout" hmmmm.... Yummy, if you are a buzzard!


My Wife's Great Grandparents were both Norwegian - "Olsen", but even she will draw the line eating that...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 18, 2006)

Doctor Dave said:


> I'm always getting jokes wrong. I was probably supposed to say "How do I get the Norwegians out from under there?




You can say it all you like, but the answer is simple - you'll have to starve them out in the spring (June...) - they hibernate the rest of the year!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 18, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> .... My Wife's Great Grandparents were both Norwegian - "Olsen", but even she will draw the line eating that...


:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:  

 -so do lots of people here.......


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 18, 2006)

So.. what does this all say??? I can figure out about 25% of it.. 

It must be good stuff, or really bad - you sing songs about it! is this what happens after the Aquavit?:biggrinbounce2: 


*Hellbillies - Rakafisk 

Du kan reise heile jorde rundt på dyre resturanga, 
og smaka alt som kjøpast kan for peng. 
Men dei kostelege retta som bi båre inn på bordet 
dæ'æ 'kji dæ ein ekta nordmann treng! 

Finst 'kji maken te rakafisk, med lauk og lefse! 
Ein luksusrett på ekta gamalt vis. 
Eg vil påstå at rakafisk med lauk og lefse 
er eit kjemisk produkt verdt ein nobelpris! 

I tyskland æt du Sauerkraut, i England fær du pudding. 
I Kina kan du smaka mykji godt! 
Dæ'æ fint med franske snegla og ein pizza frå Milano, 
men eg veit noko som æ like flott. *


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 18, 2006)

Urgh... This is bringing up my childhood. There is something eqiually bad in in NZ... "mutton bird".

The chick of a Petral that packed in cans, cooked (barely) and the covered with wax to preserve. Tastes like bad slimey chicken, but with a strong rotten cod flavor. Every time I smell bad fish I get a flashback.


----------



## logbutcher (Oct 18, 2006)

*Try this on for Size*



SawTroll said:


> At least, I havent noticed anyone beeing further North, but there are potensial here in Norway - I believe that there are some quite good forest close to our Russian border.


Hva er all denne skryt om som lever furthest nord eller den kald ? Nå, om De levd i Kirkenes, det er nord. :jester: :jester: 
TAK TAK


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 18, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> *Hellbillies - Rakafisk
> 
> Du kan reise heile jorde rundt på dyre resturanga,
> og smaka alt som kjøpast kan for peng.
> ...



"You could travel all the earth around on expensive resturants,
and taste everything that can be bought for money.
But the costliest dishes that are carried to the table
aren't what a real Norwegian need.

There is nothing like rakafisk, with onions and lefse!  
A luxury dish made the old way.
I will say that rakafisk with onions and lefse
is a chemical product worth a Nobel price!

In Germany they eat sourkraut (sour cabbage), in England you get pudding.
In China, you can taste several good dishes!
It's nice with French snails and pizza from Milano,
but I know something that is just as good."


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll have to drive over to Ballard and get some of that "Chemical Product" (is that a literal translation or what they intended to say?). Might make good crab trap bait


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 18, 2006)

I believe it is intended - and is used because of the Nobel price mentioned in the same sentense....

Anyway, the way it is made reminds me of chemistry - even though I don't know all the details.

My late father used to make some every year for a period.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice catch on the "H" . now for "luxury" 

Just kidding - pretty good for a non-native (Manual's a native, but sometimes you wouldn't know...)opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 18, 2006)

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
I've fixed it now, I hope......


----------



## logbutcher (Oct 18, 2006)

*Rakafisk 101*



SawTroll said:


> Anyway, the way it is made reminds me of chemistry - even though I don't know all the details..



Never ask how sausage or rakafisk is made...kind of like politicans.  
The stuff is strictly Norge. A very very acquired taste.  umpkin2: 
The best part is the aquavit :rockn:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 18, 2006)

Logbutcher, you are probably right, at both accounts....  

But the fact is that I actually like it, but it is a South Norway thing, not usual at all up here......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 19, 2006)

*Off for the weekend..*

Btw, my weekend at the cabin/cottage starts today, I am having the day tomorrow off work.

The sun is shineing, and it is really nice here today.  

Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 23, 2006)

More snow fell here in the weekend, but I still believe it will go away.....

The temp went down as low as minus 15 degrees celsius for a while also, but it didn't stop me from cutting - heated handles sure are nice.....:rockn:


----------



## manual (Oct 23, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Nice catch on the "H" . now for "luxury"
> 
> Just kidding - pretty good for a non-native (Manual's a native, but sometimes you wouldn't know...)opcorn:


 My ancestors are Welsh, Thats right I'm a Whales Man.
amongst other things, mainly an American mutt.
My spelling sucks but with your "aid", it is getting better.

Sawtrol what the heck is Lefse ?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 23, 2006)

Brrr... but just the start.. 68 here, sunny.. (yesterday)!.. I spent the day felling trees into my lake and wading chest deep pulling them to a landing. Better now than in a month or two... I tried felling them onto the ice last year but they broke though. Damn global warming... It worked 10 years ago.

Heated handles... Hmmm... I want to put ruggedized LED lamps on the handlebar and run them from the same generator. It would look cool, even if it wasn't all that practical.


----------



## belgian (Oct 23, 2006)

manual said:


> Sawtrol what the heck is Lefse ?



it's called Leffe in Belgium.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 23, 2006)

manual said:


> Sawtrol what the heck is Lefse ?


Sort of a flat soft potato cake, 1-2 mm thick. 

I don't know how accurate it is, but my word-book says "_thin pastry_".
That doesn't really say it all, I believe...


----------



## manual (Oct 23, 2006)

Beer and Onions ? 
Okkkkk what type of chesmistry are you doing to yourself.

Must be beer made out of onions.


----------



## manual (Oct 23, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Sort of a flat soft potato cake, 1-2 mm thick.
> 
> I don't know how accurate it is, but my word-book says "_thin pastry_".
> That doesn't really say it all, I believe...


 Like mashed patatos with onions fryed.
I have that in the morning from the left overs from the night before.
Eggs on the side.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 23, 2006)

Cooked potatoes run trough a meat grinder - not finely mached.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 23, 2006)

Get it all time at my place! One of my favorites.



From www.lefse.com

_*"Lefse, a Norwegian dish made primarily from potatoes. Lefse is served in a variety of ways but most commonly rolled up with butter and sugar. Lefse can also be used similarly to a tortilla, with your favorite ingredients inside. Countryside lefse is created with all natural ingredients, with no additives or preservatives. The lefse is hand-rolled and baked to preserve its authentic taste and texture. Lefse is often associated with lutefisk, as the two are often served together. These two items should not be confused, as lutefisk is cod, which has been preserved in the traditional Norwegian way of soaking it in lye. Lefse seems to be universally palatable to all, whereas lutefisk has been known to be more of an acquired taste."*_


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 23, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Get it all time at my place! One of my favorites.





Get what Andy???......


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 23, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Get what Andy???......




A ringing in my ears


----------



## bwalker (Oct 23, 2006)

Troll, Finns do indeed eat Lutefisk. They call it lipeäkala.
All the grocery stores in the area I live in stock Lutefisk as we aree over ran with finnlanders, swedes and Norwegians.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 24, 2006)

HA, very interesting Ben. 

....but obviously not our sole (?) Finnish friend on this site.....

Have you ever tried _rakafisk_?

:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 24, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> _*..... Lefse can also be used similarly to a tortilla, with your favorite ingredients inside. "*_


That is what I mainly assosiate with lefse, but as is said, there are lots of variants.....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Hey Ultra*

The www.lefse.com is in Blair WI....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blis (Oct 24, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> HA, very interesting Ben.
> 
> ....but obviously not our sole (?) Finnish friend on this site.....
> 
> ...



nope, we fins still dont eat lutefisk (atleasnt not around here)... we eat mämmi (check the picture) 






looks delicious, doesnt it?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 24, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> The www.lefse.com is in Blair WI....:hmm3grin2orange:



*Looks like the right kind of lefse!*


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 24, 2006)

blis said:


> nope, we fins still dont eat lutefisk (atleasnt not around here)... we eat mämmi (check the picture)
> 
> looks delicious, doesnt it?


S**t - what's that? :jawdrop:


----------



## blis (Oct 24, 2006)

basicly, its boiled ryeflour with some malts init + various other ingredients... its normally eaten with not-whipped cream :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 24, 2006)

looks like something left behind by a reindeer but I'm sure it tastes great...


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 24, 2006)

blis said:


> basicly, its boiled ryeflour with some malts init + various other ingredients... its normally eaten with not-whipped cream :hmm3grin2orange:


....and a case of vodka, I am sure!:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 24, 2006)

Food is such a comforting thought on this warm Autumn day in Sawtrolls back yard..... 10/24/2006

Wind from the ESE (120 degrees) at 9 MPH (8 KT) (direction variable) 
Visibility greater than 7 mile(s) 
Sky conditions mostly cloudy 
Temperature 28 F (-2 C) 
Windchill 19 F (-7 C) 
Dew Point 21 F (-6 C) 
Relative Humidity 74%


----------



## bwalker (Oct 25, 2006)

> Have you ever tried rakafisk?


 No, and I am not sure what it even is.
Incidently Lutefisk made with pollock is pretty good and doesnt smell bad like the stuff made from Cod does.
I have also heard that more Lutefisk is consumed in the upper midwest than in scandanavia. 
Bliss, I know a couple of Finns that love the stuff(lutefisk). It ,may be more popular with Finns in the USA than Finnland. It also could be like Pasty's which where a cornish invention, but often attributed to Scandanavians. BTW a local company make a great Juustoleipa. Good stuff.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 25, 2006)

Rakafisk - Slightly fermented trout...


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 25, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Rakafisk - Slightly fermented trout...


Yes, sort of - and it smells real bad if overdone, but when done right it tastes really good, and doesn't smell too bad either.


----------



## blis (Oct 25, 2006)

bwalker said:


> ......BTW a local company make a great Juustoleipa. Good stuff....



ooh, leipäjuusto (thats what we call it here, called juustoleipä on northern parts) is indeeed delicious, didnt even know you could get some over there


----------



## t_andersen (Oct 25, 2006)

Sawtroll, I go hiking and fishing in northern Norway and Sweden a couple of times every year. In March I was on Lofoten, not so far from Bardufoss. Beautiful place! Last summer I was fishing in Tyttebaersviken close to Narvik. Do you know the place? There is a rusty, German destroyer from WW2 that was taken ashore by the crew before being hit by fire from English ships.

For the benefit of those not having been there, I attach a photo from Lofoten with the fishing boats, and another one from northen Sweden. Not too many trees there!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice... and that does look cold!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 25, 2006)

t_andersen said:


> Sawtroll, I go hiking and fishing in northern Norway and Sweden a couple of times every year. In March I was on Lofoten, not so far from Bardufoss. Beautiful place! Last summer I was fishing in Tyttebaersviken close to Narvik. Do you know the place? There is a rusty, German destroyer from WW2 that was taken ashore by the crew before being hit by fire from English ships. .....



Hello t_a!
There are lots of Swedes around here in summertime. Fishing in the ocean, and salmon and seatrout in the rivers, is what draws most of them, I believe.

I lived in Narvik for 11 years. That destroyer is probably Georg Thiele, and if that is the case I have been close to it several times - by boat, mind you. Once I cought a 40 lbs cod close to it... 

In Lavangen, the Swedes have "their own" fishing camp - the place is swarming with Swedes every summer - not that anyone minds.


----------



## t_andersen (Oct 25, 2006)

Here is a photo of the destroyer as it looked during WW2 and another as it looks today. Not that it has much to do with chain saws but it's interesting anyway-


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes, that's "my" German destroyer.....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bwalker (Oct 25, 2006)

> didnt even know you could get some over there


If you looked in the phone book from my town you would think your in Helisnki. There must be a full page of Maki's and Lampi's.


----------



## New England Jim (Oct 26, 2006)

My grandmother came from that part of Norway. She came to America in the late 1920's. Her maiden name was wilson.


----------



## logbutcher (Oct 26, 2006)

*Rakafisk "Slightly" ?*



SawTroll said:


> Yes, sort of - and it smells real bad if overdone, but when done right it tastes really good, and doesn't smell too bad either.



"Slightly" rakafisk, or "doesn't smell Bad" is kind of like 
BEING ALMOST PREGNANT :censored: 

Heard tell that the Norge Armed Forces use rakafisk instead of Semtech  ...SawTroll: How do you say : "Rakafisk in the hole" !! Instead of "fire in the hole " ????


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 26, 2006)

I can just see it - a guy asking his girl friend if she is almost pregnant because she smells like rakafisk Hmmm... did I miss something?


----------



## logbutcher (Oct 27, 2006)

*No, No, No*



Lakeside53 said:


> I can just see it - a guy asking his girl friend if she is almost pregnant because she smells like rakafisk Hmmm... did I miss something?


Yes Andy !:jester: Geez, explaining a joke is a felony, like watching what goes into hot dogs. Here it is: 
You can't be "almost pregnant"..........:givebeer: 
Sooooo........rakafisk is fermented (read "rotten"). It cannot help but smell. Apologies to rakafisk lovers of the Norge und Finske persuasions. 
Maybe saved for Halloweenumpkin2: umpkin2:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2006)

I think that this really shoud have been posted here;

Quote:
Originally Posted by 04ultra

"http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39449&stc=1&d=1161978429
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39448&stc=1&d=1161978390

Saw send your wife over ..She can help us any time.."

.. 

Here is an update from SawWitch (will probably be my wifes username).
She first want to update some basic info, 56 years old, 5' 8", 55 kilos, long hair at the moment, will soon be cut short to not enter the saws, never has colored her hair.

The point; The dresses we wear on the pictures are Stihl Forestwear Comforts from Pro-tech - very comfortable.
She is very strict on the use of protective trousers and boots when using saws.
She hopes that everyone that uses a saw use PPE....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 28, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> I think that this really shoud have been posted here;
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by 04ultra
> ...




I just changed your url tags to img tags... It's what I was referring to in some other thread.

Hey ULTRA : saw-witch needs an AVATAR!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I just changed your url tags to img tags... It's what I was referring to in some other thread.
> 
> Hey ULTRA : saw-witch needs an AVATAR!!!!


:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
Thank you!:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2006)

blis said:


> darn it sawtroll, you beat me... im living in oulu, at 65 degrees northern  ...


Could as well live in Mallorka......opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 29, 2006)

It snowed another 5-6" here last night, but I still believe it will go away.......:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :Eye: :Eye:


----------



## blis (Oct 29, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> It snowed another 5-6" here last night, but I still believe it will go away.......:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :Eye: :Eye:



around 20cm of snow around here :bang: :bang:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 29, 2006)

O.k., I need to compete!

Snow down to 3000 feet here today. Unfortunately I live at 400. 3 weeks to skiing... or two weeks if you don't mind a few [more] rocks.

Troll/Blis - do you guys ski up there? must be tough with no daylight though.


----------



## blis (Oct 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> O.k., I need to compete!
> 
> Snow down to 3000 feet here today. Unfortunately I live at 400. 3 weeks to skiing... or two weeks if you don't mind a few [more] rocks.
> 
> Troll/Blis - do you guys ski up there? must be tough with no daylight though.



really really rarely, i prefer just boozing and sitting in sauna in winter along with occasional lumberjacking...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 29, 2006)

blis said:


> i prefer just boozing and sitting in sauna in winter along with occasional lumberjacking...




I do that too, but surely there is more to life above 65N than that???? Maybe not...opcorn:


----------



## blis (Oct 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I do that too, but surely there is more to life above 65N than that???? Maybe not...opcorn:



well, if you must know, we also shoot innocent animals (mooses and birdies), watch tv, act silly, drink a bit moore and sleep... also sleeping in snowy ditch and climbing to trees and falling down are common winter activities...


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't like skiing, and hasn't done it since november 1980......  


.....but I don't do all the silly stuff that blis talks about either - haven't hunted since 1983, and I don't sleep in snowy ditches - I prefere to cuddle up with the wife in bed,

Norwegians usually aren't mad - but the Finns........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blis (Oct 29, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> I don't like skiing, and hasn't done it since november 1980......
> 
> 
> .....but I don't do all the silly stuff that blis talks about either - haven't hunted since 1983, and I don't sleep in snowy ditches - I prefere to cuddle up with the wife in bed,
> ...



so you say but i know better... no sane person will eat rakafisk! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 29, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> Thank you!:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 29, 2006)

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:   


04ultra said:


>


I'm not sure how she will react to that one.......

....she really is a Husky/Jred fan........


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 29, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> I'm not sure how she will react to that one.......




You wanted it to be saw witch.....I'll do a cute witch


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 29, 2006)

Better??


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 29, 2006)

Have to let her see it first - she is asleep right now......


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey Ultra... hang out at some bars on Tuesday night - plenty of cute witches to be had... I mean photo'ed:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey Ultra... hang out at some bars on Tuesday night - plenty of cute witches to be had... I mean photo'ed:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 31, 2006)

Pretty cold here (outside that is), minus 24 celsius....

..it is a bit early on the year for that, really.:taped: :taped:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 1, 2006)

From another tread;



ciscoguy01 said:


> What's the coldest you've seen there???


Not sure, but around here minus 35 celsius is quite rare, except for a couple of known "cold spots".

I have been into minus 47, but that was further North, when I lived in Finnmark, back around 1980.

It was minus 24 this morning also, minus 27 last night, but it is getting "hotter" now....

Such temps are not usual at this time of the year.

I have never used a chainsaw in colder weather than about minus 15, I think.....


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 1, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> From another tread;
> 
> 
> Not sure, but around here minus 35 celsius is quite rare, except for a couple of known "cold spots".
> ...



That's pretty cold for this time of year. We get that here also, but it's usually dead of winter. When I got off the plane coming back from the Air Force quite a few years ago, it was -34 Fahrenheit here. I don't think it's been that cold here in a long time though. That type of cold is something I do not miss, lol. Seems like now, during the coldest time of winter we get like -10 Fahr. here. That's plenty cold enough... What kinda winter clothes you guys wear for that there? Columbia? Carhartt?


----------



## blis (Nov 1, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> From another tread;
> 
> 
> Not sure, but around here minus 35 celsius is quite rare, except for a couple of known "cold spots".
> ...



the normal homeowner huskies tend to freeze below -25 (350 for example), but that can be fixed with roll of ducttape :hmm3grin2orange: ....

weather forecast says that tomorrow it will around -25c here...

and about the clothes, jeans and thick jacket up to -30c, when it gets over -30c i get my thick winter trousers... Oh, and i ride a bicycle to school everytime (around 12km to there and back), bit chilly when its over -30c :monkey:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmmm, and we're complaining because it suddenly went to 27F (just the frost, back to 45 by noon)... two days in a row! Real early for here, and so suddden! Nice though... sunny days.. but back to rain tommorw and for the next week.

I lived in Montana .. now that's a cold place... -40 (C or F - doesn't really matter) is a problem for everthing..,


----------



## manual (Nov 2, 2006)

Well it just hit 0 degree cel. and it's snowning, here in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Sagflis (Nov 2, 2006)

*Snow*

Det snør det snør tidelibom..  soon time for the polaris to get to work!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey, there you are - I sort of thought we had lost you -long time no see!:yoyo: :yoyo: 

Where in Troms are you, you may even be North of me......:sword:


----------



## Sagflis (Nov 2, 2006)

*Yes Still here*

I'm in tranøy/Senja for the moment and working for Troms Kraft to cut down trees that it to close to the power lines. So i am working whit chainsaws every day.
stihl ms260 Farm boss is the saw i am working whit.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 2, 2006)

Sagflis, as I remember it you didn't have the 260FB the last time you were here - hopefully you jumped on the special offer that some dealers had in the spring/early summer.......


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 9, 2006)

SawWitch bought a new rotary snowplough/snowblower today, to extend our season at the cottage....  

We will be off for the cottage tomorrow, in spite of the snow.:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 9, 2006)

Does it have lights? your daylight must be getting ready to end?

Did the Witch spend the 660 money??????


----------



## blis (Nov 10, 2006)

here we have plenty of daylight, atleast 4 hours or something :hmm3grin2orange: 

Oh, and i almost forgot that we also have half meter of snow...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 10, 2006)

But in about 20 days time .... ha! Just grey dawn and dusk... no sunrise or sunset...


http://www.gaisma.com/en/location/tromso.html


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 10, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Does it have lights? your daylight must be getting ready to end?
> 
> Did the Witch spend the 660 money??????


No. I didn't, even though it was about the same amount........ 

I am just back with my meeting with Santa, but I am not allowed to post the outcome here...... 

Plenty of daylight so far, more than the 4 hours mentioned above.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh you can tell us... we won't tell...


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 14, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> ...
> I am just back with my meeting with Santa, but I am not allowed to post the outcome here......
> ...



I have to have a new meeting with Santa - The Troll came to his senses :jawdrop: (regarding the amount of overkill he wants) at a meeting at the cottage last week-end.    

Now he seem to want a Husky 372xpg instead of the 660.... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## blis (Nov 14, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> I have to have a new meeting with Santa - The Troll came to his senses :jawdrop: (regarding the amount of overkill he wants) at a meeting at the cottage last week-end.
> 
> Now he seem to want a Husky 372xpg instead of the 660.... :greenchainsaw:



:rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: 

Troll has come back to his senses, thank god...


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes; I did - the 660 is just too much overkill, and I "allways" wanted to get a 372xpg before the are all gone......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## belgian (Nov 14, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Yes; I did - the 660 is just too much overkill, and I "allways" wanted to get a 372xpg before the are all gone......:greenchainsaw:



Ahhhh, every man needs a big saw.
If sawwitch goes shopping, I bet she spends more than you would like to :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
Wish you luck with the 372 xpg, but IMO it's not the saw you really want.....


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Nov 14, 2006)

belgian said:


> Ahhhh, every man needs a big saw.
> If sawwitch goes shopping, I bet she spends more than you would like to :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> Wish you luck with the 372 xpg, but IMO it's not the saw you really want.....




Yes it is 
dont turn him back to the evil Stihl corner


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 14, 2006)

Nothing evil in the Stihl corner, I just found out that I want a saw that will be used a bit more than a 90 cc one would.....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 14, 2006)

belgian said:


> Ahhhh, every man needs a big saw.
> If sawwitch goes shopping, I bet she spends more than you would like to :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> Wish you luck with the 372 xpg, but IMO it's not the saw you really want.....


The price is pretty much the same here for the 372xpg, 460W and 660W, so that is not the issue..... 

I just found out that I wanted a saw that will see a reasonable amount of use......


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 14, 2006)

You should keep an eye on that witch of yours... Somehow she got you talked down from 660 to and 372 and a snow blowler....     

p.s. Luckily mine thinks all saws are just noisy and cost very little...


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 14, 2006)

Andy, did you read the first line in my above post? 

The price picture is totally different from in the US....... 


The way to save some money would have been settling for a 441,,,


----------



## blis (Nov 14, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> .................
> 
> The price picture is totally different from in the US.......
> 
> .........




so true, if a saw costs ~400dollars in USA it costs ~600-700e over here...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 14, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Andy, did you read the first line in my above post?
> 
> The price picture is totally different from in the US.......
> 
> ...




I wasn't just talking about the price!!! She's a very smart Witch.. if you'd got the 660, she knows that you'd have bought a 372 later!  

In any case, you'll get a 660 when you start to mill!


----------



## blis (Nov 14, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I wasn't just talking about the price!!! She's a very smart Witch.. if you'd got the 660, she knows that you'd have bought a 372 later!
> 
> In any case, you'll get a 660 when you start to mill!



milling is pointless when you can get things sawed with field saw for almost free :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 14, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I wasn't just talking about the price!!! She's a very smart Witch.. if you'd got the 660, she knows that you'd have bought a 372 later!
> ...


 Hi Lakeside, you aren't too far off.

I allways look "trough" my SawTroll, and understand his intentions......

.....but he came to his sences on his own this time, with some help from me.   

The "final" actually was between the 372 and the cheaper 441, but we both voted for the 372xpg.....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 14, 2006)

It came down to a VOTE??? Oh no... My wife doesn't even know she gets a vote... hmmm...:monkey: :help: :help:


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL, the Troll is mostly too modest and considerate to buy himself anything costly - the sole exception is the MS361. 
I have to make the final decision when he want something, and lately I have had some money to spend......

He rather want to spend the money on me, but as a Witch I really don't need much jewelry, expencive clothing etc.....


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 14, 2006)

SawWitch said:


> LOL, the Troll is mostly too modest and considerate to buy himself anything costly - the sole exception is the MS361.
> I have to make the final decision when he want something, and lately I have had some money to spend......
> 
> He rather want to spend the money on me, but as a Witch I really don't need much jewelry, expencive clothing etc.....


I tried to give SawWitch some positive rep points for that comment but unfortunately the system said not yet,got to spread the love around some more first......What a gal!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hope my wife doesn't google this thread - Troll sounds much more she'd like me to be. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: I don't buy anything (except tools... and "tools" can cover a very wide range of items):biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 14, 2006)

Urbicide said:


> I tried to give SawWitch some positive rep points for that comment but unfortunately the system said not yet,got to spread the love around some more first......What a gal!




Hmmm.. That's now both you and Ultra that she's "bewitched"... :monkey:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2006)

*Weather update....*

It has been pretty "warm" (non-freezing temps) here for a while now, and most of the snow is gone. Only a few hours of daylight each day.....

Hopefully I will be able to give the 372xpg a workout in the woods next week-end....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## blis (Nov 29, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> It has been pretty "warm" (non-freezing temps) here for a while now, and most of the snow is gone. Only a few hours of daylight each day.....
> 
> Hopefully I will be able to give the 372xpg a workout in the woods next week-end....:biggrinbounce2:



its been around +5c for nearly 2 weeks already over here and ofcourse it has rained on almost every single frigging day... but on + side, theres basicly no snow left and i began thinning our birches with my dad last weekend (10ha of ~7m tall 7-8cm DBH young birch), its where the saws like 242 shine...


----------



## pinus (Nov 29, 2006)

By the weather here is rather october than november here too:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2006)

blis said:


> its been around +5c for nearly 2 weeks already over here and ofcourse it has rained on almost every single frigging day... but on + side, theres basicly no snow left and i began thinning our birches with my dad last weekend (10ha of ~7m tall 7-8cm DBH young birch), its where the saws like 242 shine...


That's about the same temp as here, but only a few drops of rain, now and then....

@Pinus; 
We sort of had the November weather on Oktober, and vice versa.....


----------



## pinus (Nov 29, 2006)

We had some snow midle of november. Now +5...+9 celsius and all is gone


----------



## Austin1 (Nov 29, 2006)

*At least someone is having nice weather!*

Since we are getting weather forecasts from all over the world here is mine! Yesterday -30c wind chill -43c But they are calling for warming -17c today I will believe it when I see it! The wood stoves are working overtime!


----------



## SawWitch (Nov 29, 2006)

There is some pic I want to show you, but there is someone out there who don't let me.....:censored: 

The cumputer has gone crazy (someone are looking into what I am doing, they probably suspect I have too close contact with Santa, and are itnterfering).

The printer don't give me the pic. I want to post some pic on AS. Will show you some saws and some situasition.

But, I'll don't think it will be a problem, than I have looked further into the issue. 

But it's no problem. I'll been contact someone out there imidiately, like my mentor witch. Wait and see......I'll don't give up : :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 29, 2006)

Saw Witch we like pictures....  





..


----------



## trax (Nov 29, 2006)

How about some pic's of the cabin and surrounding area ?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 1, 2006)

SawWitch and me wish you all a nice weeked!  

It is still about + 5 celsius, and not much rain here. Most of the white stuff on the ground is gone. 


We are off to the cottage in an hour or so, and will be there for a week or so - but no Internet there.......

The new 372 will no doubt see some use, other saws too......:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:

Maybe some pics will appear when we are back, and find out how to post them.........


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 12, 2006)

From another tread:



SawTroll said:


> This picture was posted in another tread, but it was really meant to be here.
> 
> It shows the *Queen* with 20" bar, and its first victim - the tree went down pretty fast after the picture was taken.
> 
> ...



The picture was taken 2. december at about 02:00 pm. 
As you can see, the snow was (and still is) gone, and the days were getting pretty short - by now they are even shorter.


----------



## blis (Dec 12, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> From another tread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



about 4 hours of daylight here, but its raining daily so we barely see any sun nowadays... today was strange day and we actually saw sun


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 12, 2006)

The sun has been under the horizon for some time here, but there still are a few hours of "dusk" each day.

It haven't been raining much here, except last sunday.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 12, 2006)

*great lookin saw operator,,,,, saw troll*

And She has PPE  Man it get dark there quick ehhhh???


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 12, 2006)

yep, but in summer it never sets, so you can cut day and "night". hmmm...


----------



## blis (Dec 12, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> yep, but in summer it never sets, so you can cut day and "night". hmmm...



besides, when cutting spruces there will plenty of sparks to provide enough to light :hmm3grin2orange: (northern spruce is tough)...


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 25, 2006)

372xpg, on her first victim (a really old birch).......

..forgot to post this pic earlier.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 25, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> 372xpg, on her first victim.......









Nice! you need to run LED lights from the saws generator!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 25, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Nice! you need to run LED lights from the saws generator!



In fact, it isn't much darker now at that time of the day (about 02:00pm), because of the snow that arrived about a week ago......


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 25, 2006)

so how did the new beaut run?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 25, 2006)

No surprices, I would say she runs pretty good, already easing up after the about 3 tanks I used on that tree - the felling was her very first cuts, and was pretty swift business, even though that birch isn't one of the softer ones - sooner the oposite......  

She (the Queen) is really smooth in the cut also, as expected.....:greenchainsaw: :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 25, 2006)

RiverRat2 said:


> And She has PPE....



That is a Stihl Forestwear Comfort dress, made by Pro-Tech, really nice stuff.....


----------



## SawWitch (May 1, 2007)

Here are a few pics of me, from a long weekend at the cottage:


----------



## Hozer (May 1, 2007)

Nice pics Witchy! It looks like it is still cold in Norway.


----------



## manual (May 1, 2007)

Your Hired !


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 1, 2007)

Looks like Troll to me...:jester: 

and... looks way too cold!


----------



## SawWitch (May 1, 2007)

manual said:


> Your Hired !




OK, I love it!....  :rockn:

It wasn't so cold, but we are accustomed to it. The picture is from yesterday, the weather was much better on sunday, sun all the day.


----------



## SawWitch (May 1, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Looks like Troll to me...:jester:
> 
> and... looks way too cold!




THAT IS ME. He never use a helmet. But we have the same clothes, also PPE.
If you look better, you can see my hair out of the helmet back. 
And he is much bigger than me. As you can see of the pic, I use the Stihl 361the new Husky is a little to heavy for me. I see I have to train my muscles in my arms before we really start all the sawing and cutting. Thats what we do the hole summertime.......


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 1, 2007)

*Good post witchy,,,,*



SawWitch said:


> THAT IS ME. He never use a helmet. But we have the same clothes, also PPE.
> If you look better, you can see my hair out of the helmet back.
> And he is much bigger than me. As you can see of the pic, I use the Stihl 361the new Husky is a little to heavy for me. I see I have to train my muscles in my arms before we really start all the sawing and cutting. Thats what we do the hole summertime.......



Tried to rep you but you know :bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## manual (May 1, 2007)

Looks like you two are going to have to have more long nights with fires and less cutting.


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2007)

manual said:


> Looks like you two are going to have to have more long nights with fires and less cutting.



It sure is *she* doing the cutting, the hair is showing in that picture.......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (May 1, 2007)

...btw, she handles the 361 perfectly well for "yard use", and a 5100 is in her near future....... 

I will prabably get another new saw from the  Witch tomorrow, but my guess is that she will adopt that one pretty fast..........:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Pablo26 (May 1, 2007)

Nice pics there, Witchy! Now we will have to just wait for pics of summertime at the cottage, with significantly less PPE!


----------



## Hozer (May 1, 2007)

Pablo26 said:


> Nice pics there, Witchy! Now we will have to just wait for pics of summertime at the cottage, with significantly less PPE!


I can't wait!:jawdrop:


----------



## rb_in_va (May 1, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> It sure is *she* doing the cutting, the hair is showing in that picture.



Yep, and that's all that's showing.


----------



## SawTroll (May 22, 2007)

From another tread (had to delete some smilies);



SawWitch said:


> Some pictures, using the 5100 for the first time;
> 
> Preparing for action, looking foward to try it - rpms are set on 14210.....
> 
> ...





grandpatractor said:


> looks like it was a nice day over there. nice shirt too! I need to get one of those for Grandmatractor. ...





04ultra said:


>





SawWitch said:


> *DOLMAR 5100*
> 
> Oh, what a saw!!! Love her from my first sawing/cutting.
> She cut the tree before I understand what happend's. Lovely.
> ...





04ultra said:


> Glad you like it Witchy...
> 
> 
> .





SawWitch said:


> They are not comparable. The 339XP is a lot ligther, but also had a lot less power. They are made for totally different uses.....


----------



## Ed*L (May 22, 2007)

Hey Troll!!!!!!!!!
How much firewood do you really need up there???????????? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Ed


----------



## Urbicide (May 22, 2007)

Ed*L said:


> Hey Troll!!!!!!!!!
> How much firewood do you really need up there???????????? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Ed



I guess that Niko and Witchie are ready to start selling firewood. Cuttinscott and 166 will have to set them up with one of their firewood processors in that case.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 22, 2007)

Ed*L said:


> Hey Troll!!!!!!!!!
> How much firewood do you really need up there???????????? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Ed



He's hording it for his old age...:jester:


----------



## SawTroll (May 22, 2007)

Ed*L said:


> Hey Troll!!!!!!!!!
> How much firewood do you really need up there???????????? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Ed




:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: There are more people than ourself to make wood for, but we are a bit ahead, which is good.....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SawTroll (May 22, 2007)

Ed*L said:


> Hey Troll!!!!!!!!!
> How much firewood do you really need up there???????????? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Ed





Lakeside53 said:


> He's hording it for his old age...:jester:




:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: There are more people than ourself to make wood for, but we are a bit ahead of scedule, which is good.....
:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Austin1 (May 23, 2007)

Back on subject here. How cold is it in Norway today? It is almost June and we are expecting frost and snow tonight! I might have to start using next years fire wood supply lol.


----------



## rb_in_va (May 23, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> He's hording it for his old age...:jester:



So, uh...right now?


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 23, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> So, uh...right now?



That's not fair Roger,,,, pickin on your elders like that!!!!!!:deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: get up troll!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (May 23, 2007)

Austin1 said:


> Back on subject here. How cold is it in Norway today? It is almost June and we are expecting frost and snow tonight! I might have to start using next years fire wood supply lol.



Here up North it was about +10 celsius here, mostly sunny, but some rain.

Yesterday it was warmer, and no rain.


----------



## SawTroll (May 23, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> That's not fair Roger,,,, pickin on your elders like that!!!!!!:deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: get up troll!!!!



Andy is older than me.......:yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 23, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Andy is older than me.......:yoyo: :yoyo:



But my mind ans body are younger... mainly 'cos I gave upo smoking 15 years ago...:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stevethekiwi (Mar 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Urgh... This is bringing up my childhood. There is something eqiually bad in in NZ... "mutton bird".
> 
> The chick of a Petral that packed in cans, cooked (barely) and the covered with wax to preserve. Tastes like bad slimey chicken, but with a strong rotten cod flavor. Every time I smell bad fish I get a flashback.



The trick to good tasing mutton bird is to open the can, throw out the bird, and eat the can.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Mutton Bird????*



stevethekiwi said:


> The trick to good tasing mutton bird is to open the can, throw out the bird, and eat the can.



Wow,,, Is this a Flashback??????


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Mutton bird...*

Damn you guys... I just threw up all over my keyboard...     



Hey... That's like Kea... Boil for three hours with a graywacke rock on top throw away Kea, eat graywacke....


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 1, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey... That's like Kea... Boil for three hours with a graywacke rock on top throw away Kea, eat graywacke....



That sounds like my grandpa's old recipe for cooking carp and drum fish...wrap them in alum foil, throw in the campfire for 20 minutes, take off foil, throw carp or drum away, eat foil...


----------



## stevethekiwi (Mar 1, 2008)

Recepie also works well for pukeko... boil in gumboot, discard pukeko and eat gumboot


lake, i presume that you are not that far out in the wilderness to know that sir ed died?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Sir Ed...RIP*

Yep.. they squeezed that in 15 seconds of news beteeen various murders, driveby shootings, mall shooting, rapes, bombings, wars and a couple of democratic party debates. Nothing like all the worlds' news in 30 minutes...


----------



## stevethekiwi (Mar 2, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Yep.. they squeezed that in 15 seconds of news beteeen various murders, driveby shootings, mall shooting, rapes, bombings, wars and a couple of demogratic debates. Nothing like all the worlds news in 30 minutes...



was very sad but bound to happen. had a state funeral and everything.

anyway, we best get back on to topic otherwise the "can we pleeeeaaaaase stay on topic" police (yes bob im looking at you) will turn up and kill us all. probably with a chainsaw.



Steve


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 2, 2008)

That would be 30 seconds on the network news...


----------



## stevethekiwi (Mar 2, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> That would be 30 seconds on the network news...



lol

i suppose you knew that a kiwi featured on americas most wanted in the last few weeks and has been picked up in atlanta... hes being sent home to go on trial for leaving his wife dead in the boot of his car, and ditching his todler at the airport.


good old sleepy nz, come back andy!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 2, 2008)

Just wondering; why is Kiwis etc an issue in this tread? :jawdrop: 

Btw, beautiful weather with sunshine here these days!!


----------



## ray benson (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Niko,
In this long running thread no mention of a weather site.
Is this close to you?
http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/01023.html


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 2, 2008)

It's looking almost tropical up there :greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 2, 2008)

ray benson said:


> Hi Niko,
> In this long running thread no mention of a weather site.
> Is this close to you?
> http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/01023.html



A mile or so from here, about an hours drive from the cottage and woodlot.

...but I haven't seen too many clouds today.....


----------



## omegajim (Mar 2, 2008)

Norway gets the same kind of wind that Alaska does; that's why there's always a couple of weeks every winter where Juneau, AK is warmer than Milwaukee, WI.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 2, 2008)

omegajim said:


> Norway gets the same kind of wind that Alaska does; that's why there's always a couple of weeks every winter where Juneau, AK is warmer than Milwaukee, WI.



Yep.. same size mosquitos as well:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ray benson (Mar 2, 2008)

But no King Oscar sardines!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 2, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Yep.. same size mosquitos as well:greenchainsaw:




That's further North, in Finnmark, not here.......


----------



## scotclayshooter (Mar 2, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Yep.. same size mosquitos as well:greenchainsaw:



Will trade you for our miniture mosquitos the highland midge they are little b:censored: s and come out in their millions!
Hey Niko i bet you were warmer where you were today than i was shooting in scotland only managed 2nd place today i was beaten in a shoulder to shoulder shoot off it was shivering cold here today with fresh snow on the hills!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 2, 2008)

ray benson said:


> But no King Oscar sardines!



I believe they are here, but we don't eat sardines......


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 2, 2008)

lolol Won't eat sardines, but..... will eat Rakafisk... (slightly fermented trout...).:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 2, 2008)

With a side of mutton bird?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sides? lololol they they are usually flat... like a possum on the freeway.


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 2, 2008)

Now Andy...you know flattened possum is a delicacy here in West Virginia...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 2, 2008)

As is the slimy cod-tasting decaying flesh of a muttonbird chick... in some circles.. I bet Norwegians would like them...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 3, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> lolol Won't eat sardines, but..... will eat Rakafisk... (slightly fermented trout...).:greenchainsaw:



Have nothing against them really, just not in the habit of eating them.......


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 29, 2008)

Bump - mostly for newer members....... 

Spring is here by now, and the midnight sun not that far away.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 29, 2008)

ray benson said:


> But no King Oscar sardines!




I checked, they actually are in some food stores here.

Also, the production is about to be moved to Poland - too expensive to do it here, with todays exchange rates (weak USD - US is main market).......


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 29, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Bump - mostly for newer members.......
> 
> Spring is here by now, and the midnight sun not that far away.



POST some PICTURES!!!!!!


----------



## volks-man (Apr 29, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> POST some PICTURES!!!!!!



there ought to be plenty of light.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 29, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Bump - mostly for newer members.......
> 
> Spring is here by now, and the midnight sun not that far away.



Got the DVD of 30 days of night Vampires on the rampage in the long dark in Alaska i guess you will be ok for a while ST lol


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 29, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> POST some PICTURES!!!!!!



I have some of the sardines on the cellphone - lol.


----------



## Nitroman (Apr 29, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> I checked, they actually are in some food stores here.
> 
> Also, the production is about to be moved to Poland - too expensive to do it here, with todays exchange rates (weak USD - US is main market).......



Hey those King Oscar's are good eating! Couple slices of soft wheat bread, lay on a thick coating of Miracle Whip, and pile them little critters on like tiny logs. MMMMmmmmmm GOOD!! Two sandwiches with a big bowl of tomato soup. Yup.


----------



## maccall (Apr 30, 2008)

Nitroman said:


> Hey those King Oscar's are good eating! Couple slices of soft wheat bread, lay on a thick coating of Miracle Whip, and pile them little critters on like tiny logs. MMMMmmmmmm GOOD!! Two sandwiches with a big bowl of tomato soup. Yup.




Hmm, Miracle Whip, isn't that like whipped cream? With sardines..? If so I won't accept anymore comments from you people on surströmming, rakafisk or lutfisk!

Whipped cream on sardines??? Ewww...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 30, 2008)

maccall said:


> Hmm, Miracle Whip, isn't that like whipped cream? With sardines..? If so I won't accept anymore comments from you people on surströmming, rakafisk or lutfisk!
> 
> Whipped cream on sardines??? Ewww...



no its more like Mayonaise
just better!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 27, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> I guess that Niko and Witchie are ready to start selling firewood. Cuttinscott and 166 will have to set them up with one of their firewood processors in that case.





Lakeside53 said:


> He's hording it for his old age...:jester:



Good thing we had lots of firewood, as injury and illness appeared just after those posts were made.........:jawdrop: 

I have only been able to harvest on flat ground sinse that, pretty annoying - specially when people here pick on me for using my saws to little....GRRRRRRRRRRR

My foot is due for surgery in a couple of weeks, so hopefully next year will be closer to normal.....


----------



## teacherman (Oct 27, 2008)

Prayers for yours and your wife's successful recovery!


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 27, 2008)

teacherman said:


> Prayers for yours and your wife's successful recovery!



:agree2: 

7sleeper


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 27, 2008)

We are hoping that everything goes well...


----------



## scotclayshooter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it Cold up there just now?
Theres snow forecast for Scotland tom so im out gritting at 5am!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 27, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Is it Cold up there just now?
> Theres snow forecast for Scotland tom so im out gritting at 5am!



No snow here so far, but today it is on the minus side on the celsius scale - fine weather though - yesterday was on the + side, but rainy and stormy.


----------



## Dok (Oct 27, 2008)

I was wondering about you two. Take care and prayers/thoughts sent.
Dok


----------



## scotclayshooter (Oct 27, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> No snow here so far, but today it is on the minus side on the celsius scale - fine weather though - yesterday was on the + side, but rainy and stormy.



It was showing +4 to +6C today and we have had Wind and very heavy rain for days now, The nearby hills are white we have had sleet and hail for good measue 
We just got a new Valtra 125HP tractor so no need for a clutch any more.
It has 2 steering wheels you just turn the seat around and drive it backwards, No handbrake lever just put the forward reverse lever below neutral and the brake goes on.
But we /I still have to load the salt from the ground with a shovel!!!!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 26, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> :rockn:
> 
> It is seldom -33 celsius here, but it happens.
> 
> .....quite often between -20 and -30 in winter though.



Shoot me now!

Dont your tires freeze?

The coldest we have had this winter has been -6C and that was for about 3 hours.

Thats a quilted boilersuit thick jacket hat and gloves and sit in the pick up with the heaters on type of cold!

So ST is it properly dark for the 60 days or is there enough ambiant light to do stuff?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 26, 2008)

Scot, it is right at Zero Celsius right now, and a bit windy - maybe 8-10" of snow on the ground. There are dusk for a few hours each day.

It has been about the minus 20 mark a few times, but not much more so far this winter - and NO, the car tires doesn't freeze.....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 26, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Scot, it is right at Zero Celsius right now, and a bit windy - maybe 8-10" of snow on the ground. There are dusk for a few hours each day.
> 
> It has been about the minus 20 mark a few times, but not much more so far this winter - and NO, the car tires doesn't freeze.....:greenchainsaw:



BRRRR!!!!
I just bought headed winscreen washer jets for my van, Im fed up with them freezing up 2 miles away from my house after being thawed out!
Might need to shape the holes a bit but it will be worth it!
I guess you plug your Volvo in to the electric when not being used?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 26, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> BRRRR!!!!
> I just bought headed winscreen washer jets for my van, Im fed up with them freezing up 2 miles away from my house after being thawed out!
> Might need to shape the holes a bit but it will be worth it!
> I guess you plug your Volvo in to the electric when not being used?



No, it manages just fine without that, also in minus thirty......


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 26, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> No, it manages just fine without that, also in minus thirty......



Our nice new Valtra Tractor has a mains heater built in and the cable is sitting in a drawer.

If it ever hit -30 here i think the whole country would stop! 
They salt the roads here but the salt stops working at -12????


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 26, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Our nice new Valtra Tractor has a mains heater built in and the cable is sitting in a drawer.
> 
> If it ever hit -30 here i think the whole country would stop!
> They salt the roads here but the salt stops working at -12????



They use some salt here as well on the main roads - I hate it.......:censored:


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 26, 2008)

If it ever hit -30 here evryone would freeze to death. Most homes here aren't built and insulated for that kind of cold. I know mine isn't.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 26, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> If it ever hit -30 here evryone would freeze to death. Most homes here aren't built and insulated for that kind of cold. I know mine isn't.




They sure are here, even our cottage is.....


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 26, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> They sure are here, even our cottage is.....



Is your cottage heated all the time? Or do you drain off the water when your not there?


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 26, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> They use some salt here as well on the main roads - I hate it.......:censored:



Makes the car really dirty really quick!
Cars here used to rust like you wouldnt belive and if you went to Europe the same age of car was perfect.
The salt on the roads gets the blame.
The newer range of cars are fine 1995 Audis look like they just came out of the factory!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 26, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Makes the car really dirty really quick!
> Cars here used to rust like you wouldnt belive and if you went to Europe the same age of car was perfect.
> The salt on the roads gets the blame.
> The newer range of cars are fine 1995 Audis look like they just came out of the factory!




No rust on our 1994 Volvo 945!


----------



## Austin1 (Dec 26, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> BRRRR!!!!
> I just bought headed winscreen washer jets for my van, Im fed up with them freezing up 2 miles away from my house after being thawed out!
> Might need to shape the holes a bit but it will be worth it!
> I guess you plug your Volvo in to the electric when not being used?


You do use windshield washer antifreeze good to -45 right?
I was in Europe really the middle east (Cyprus) from the 5to 19 and was watching the BBC and the Scottish weather -6 and 5cm of snow they made it sound like the end of the world on the new's! I called home to hear it was -34 windchill -44 and 40cm of snow! I have to say it was funny to me to see how a bit of cold weather and snow affected other parts of the world. Oh I run studded tires in winter makes a big difference in how fast you can stop and at least 1000lbs of wood in the back of the old chevy.
Oh I did meet a few Scott's wile on Vacation and shared a few pints with them.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 26, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> No rust on our 1994 Volvo 945!



Very few cars of that vintage still running over here lol
So is that a TRUE Volvo or a Ford made one lol


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 26, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> You do use windshield washer antifreeze good to -45 right?
> I was in Europe really the middle east (Cyprus) from the 5to 19 and was watching the BBC and the Scottish weather -6 and 5cm of snow they made it sound like the end of the world on the new's! I called home to hear it was -34 windchill -44 and 40cm of snow! I have to say it was funny to me to see how a bit of cold weather and snow affected other parts of the world. Oh I run studded tires in winter makes a big difference in how fast you can stop and at least 1000lbs of wood in the back of the old chevy.
> Oh I did meet a few Scott's wile on Vacation and shared a few pints with them.



I use the proper antifreeze to do the job but its the very tips of the jets that seem to freeze, Im guessing its a bad and exposed design on the van.
You would be sick of changing wheels here is never snowy long enough to bother with studded tyres.

2" of snow and Britain grinds to a halt! Its the Articulated lorrys that are the problem, They block the roads and no one can get past!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 26, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altnaharra

The lowest temp recorded in Scotland was at a place called Altnaharra
in 1995.
I remember hearing that on the radio on my way to the Clay shoot that very day! In Altnaharra!!!!!

I guess it didnt seem too bad there was no wind and if i remember correctly i was 3rd and won the re-entry and the raffle lol I had more than a whole red deer home in prizes!


----------



## Austin1 (Dec 26, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> I use the proper antifreeze to do the job but its the very tips of the jets that seem to freeze, Im guessing its a bad and exposed design on the van.
> You would be sick of changing wheels here is never snowy long enough to bother with studded tyres.
> 
> 2" of snow and Britain grinds to a halt! Its the Articulated lorrys that are the problem, They block the roads and no one can get past!


You have to make a trip here to see the big trucks work their way through Rodgers Pass on the Trans Canada in BC during bad weather with the tire chains on.You should see what happen during a Avalanche on that stretch of Hi-way.
I leave my tires on from Nov to March and I live in a warm part compared to Sask or the Chuck.Chuck meaning Edmonton lol.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 26, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> You have to make a trip here to see the big trucks work their way through Rodgers Pass on the Trans Canada in BC during bad weather with the tire chains on.You should see what happen during a Avalanche on that stretch of Hi-way.
> I leave my tires on from Nov to March and I live in a warm part compared to Sask or the Chuck.Chuck meaning Edmonton lol.



My Geograpy of the US/Canada aint great so Google earth here i come lol


----------



## cuttinscott (Dec 26, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> If it ever hit -30 here evryone would freeze to death. Most homes here aren't built and insulated for that kind of cold. I know mine isn't.



-30C = -22F here in the states and we see that quite often every year here in Upstate NY... Not to say I enjoy it but it happens. So far this winter the lowest we have had has been -18F brrrrrrrrrrr



Scott


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 26, 2008)

Yep... Living in Montana redefined "cold" for me...When mercury thermometers cease to function, it's damn cold...

Oh, I forgot. It's not so bad.. the locals justify , mitigate and obscurficate (sp?) by saying.. it's a "dry" cold :monkey:


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 26, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> My Geograpy of the US/Canada aint great so Google earth here i come lol



Looks noce on www.flashearth.com 
Dead horse lake caught my eye, What a odd name for a place!
Why do you guys wast so much land with what looks like round fields?


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 26, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Yep... Living in Montana redefined "cold" for me...When mercury thermometers cease to function, it's damn cold...



Back to flashearth again!
Punched in Montana and it centered on Lewis and Clarck national forest.
Superman forest lol


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 26, 2008)

Round fields... lolol The first time I flew over the states in the 70's I thought the same thing...

They are irrigated fields - the water is spread by a large boom that rolls around the center point.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 26, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Back to flashearth again!
> Punched in Montana and it centered on Lewis and Clarck national forest.
> Superman forest lol




I was in Bozeman.. lower SW corner. Right near Yellowstone park.


----------



## teacherman (Dec 26, 2008)

Gives a new meaning to the term "crop circles...." lol

Those center pivots are very long, half a mile or so.

It will likely hit 60˚ F here today.... my yard looked a lot better before the snow melted.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 26, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I was in Bozeman.. lower SW corner. Right near Yellowstone park.



Found them!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 26, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Round fields... lolol The first time I flew over the states in the 70's I thought the same thing...
> 
> They are irrigated fields - the water is spread by a large boom that rolls around the center point.



LOL feel stupid now, So are the edges of the circles just wasted ground?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 26, 2008)

No water.... no grow....

Wasted? that depends on how you view the planet

The reality is that when the ancient aquifers feeding the crop fields have been all pumped out, the land will revert...


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 26, 2008)

teacherman said:


> Gives a new meaning to the term "crop circles...." lol
> 
> Those center pivots are very long, half a mile or so.
> 
> It will likely hit 60˚ F here today.... my yard looked a lot better before the snow melted.



Just looked at Kansas as well. I doubt you could be any farther from the sea!

One thing i did learn from Axmen was where Oregon was lol


----------



## SawTroll (May 11, 2009)

I came back from the cottage yesterday - after the 4th week-end in row there. It is now starting to dry up after a late and somewhat intence spring.

I did some cutting, and used the opportunity to compare the 25RSC to the 21LP on the 346xp - 7-pin .325, 16" bar.

The saw is now at 13800 WOT, and may be ready to try some more load - feels like it is....

First off, upon visual comparison I notised that the 21LP has longer cutters, and the 25RSC cutters are wider up front (will cut a wider kerf initially). The top-plate angle is 30 degrees vs 25 on a new 21LP (no surprice there).

I also notised that neither (both NIB) was as sharp as the used chain that was on the saw, so each cutter got two strokes before they were put to use.

Each chain got a little run-in on some smaller wood, was re-tensioned, and then I made 4 cuts with each in uniform 10" birch.

The "test" was totally informal, as I used the counting method to compare the cuts. This method indicated that the 21LP consistently was about halv a second faster than the 25RSC - close enough that I dont care, also bearing in mind that the width of the cutters/kerf will be closer when the chains have been filed back (the Stihl cutters taper off faster).


----------



## BlackCatBone (May 11, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I came back from the cottage yesterday - after the 4th week-end in row there. It is now starting to dry up after a late and somewhat intence spring.
> 
> I did some cutting, and used the opportunity to compare the 25RSC to the 21LP on the 346xp - 7-pin .325, 16" bar.
> 
> ...



Nice to get out again and cut some wood, eh? 

I had not used much .325" chain in the past and did not have fond memories of it. When I got my 346, I was set on switching it over to 3/8th, but got a couple loops of 21lp to try it out. I am totally satisfied with it. My saw has about 10 tanks of use, another port cut in the muffler, and tuned to about the same as yours or slightly higher rpm. What a nice machine!! I can really get in the limbing zone with it, although it bucks bigger stuff nicely too.


----------



## demographic (May 11, 2009)

One of my older brothers rode upto Nordkap on his Triumph many years ago we got a postcard saying "Triumph Rules OK" written on it.

Is that up your way?


----------



## SawTroll (May 11, 2009)

demographic said:


> One of my older brothers rode upto Nordkap on his Triumph many years ago we got a postcard saying "Triumph Rules OK" written on it.
> 
> Is that up your way?




That is further North, but you have to pass this place if you are going through Norway all the way - take a look at the maps in the start of this thread.....


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 11, 2009)

So Buddy is it cold up there?
We had sunshine today and it must have neen nearly 20°C!!!!!!!!!!!

My FS450 didnt arrive today

SawTroll+ cottage +361 + modded muffler?opcorn:

Get your new car yet?


----------



## demographic (May 11, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> That is further North, but you have to pass this place if you are going through Norway all the way - take a look at the maps in the start of this thread.....




At the time he wanted to do some of the return journey through the USSR but they wouldn't let him have a visa (it must have been about 1980 so it was before the fall of the iron curtain.) to go through.


----------



## SawTroll (May 11, 2009)

It rained most of the day today, the week-end was much nicer - temp is now +2 celsius (1036pm), that is the lowest in a while....


----------



## gekko (May 11, 2009)

we had such nice weather a while ago with temps up to 20* celsius.
and now were down to 4* celsius and pouring rain


----------



## SawTroll (May 11, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> So Buddy is it cold up there?
> We had sunshine today and it must have neen nearly 20°C!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My FS450 didnt arrive today
> ...



Sorry about the 450.....

I don't want a new car, that ol' Volvo is much to nice for that.....


....but I am considering an older tractor or an ATV for the woods, as I can't carry logs the way I did - no hurry though, help is easily availiable....


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 11, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Sorry about the 450.....
> 
> I don't want a new car, that ol' Volvo is much to nice for that.....
> 
> ...



Volvo and nice in the same sentence Hmm im not so sure lol

So your avoiding answering the 361 muffler question:monkey:

Any news about your foot?


----------



## woodbooga (May 11, 2009)

Isn't that part of scandinavia they call Lapland?

I've always been curious about the people of the region, as well as their traditional customs. Especially the traditional dances of the Laps.

Yup. I've heard fascinating things about Lapdancers.


----------



## SawTroll (May 11, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> Isn't that part of scandinavia they call Lapland?
> 
> I've always been curious about the people of the region, as well as their traditional customs. Especially the traditional dances of the Laps.
> 
> Yup. I've heard fascinating things about Lapdancers.



There are some Lapps here for sure, but they far from dominate - this is not Lappland.


----------



## SawTroll (May 11, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Volvo and nice in the same sentence Hmm im not so sure lol
> 
> So your avoiding answering the 361 muffler question:monkey:
> 
> Any news about your foot?



I may be able to harvest a suitable test log for the 361 next week-end - it depends on the weather.

Sorry to say, the verdict on the foot is not good at all - too severe damage to the bone structure for a "spare" joint to perform. The good news is that as long as I tolerate the pain, I _can_ use it in the woods - it won't suddenly collaps.


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 11, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I may be able to harvest a suitable test log for the 361 next week-end - it depends on the weather.
> 
> Sorry to say, the verdict on the foot is not good at all - too severe damage to the bone structure for a "spare" joint to perform. The good news is that as long as I tolerate the pain, I _can_ use it in the woods - it won't suddenly collaps.



Not so good about the foot
My Boss has his leg off below the knee, I knew him for maybe 7 years and worked with him for months before i found out!
Personally i would take that option rather than be hopping about in pain on crutches.


----------



## SawTroll (May 11, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Not so good about the foot
> My Boss has his leg off below the knee, I knew him for maybe 7 years and worked with him for months before i found out!
> Personally i would take that option rather than be hopping about in pain on crutches.




Pain yes, but tolerable with cortison and pain killers - crutches no (just as back-up) - I'll just have to be careful, and avoid steep terrain and heavy loads.....


----------



## Tzed250 (May 11, 2009)

If you continue to use both the 21LP and the 25RSC, please let us know about the "stay sharp" ability of each one!...


----------



## blis (May 12, 2009)

dayum... its hot here, yesterday was around +13c and seems today will be even hotter unless the rains make it here...

Woodbogga, bet you dont know what ppl in lapland do during winter...


----------



## woodbooga (May 12, 2009)

blis said:


> Woodbogga, bet you dont know what ppl in lapland do during winter...



I got an idea, but I'm having a hard time wrapping my mind around the image of it being done while clad in reindeer pelts.

My brother goes to a - ahem - gentlemens' club - up in Montreal now and again. I'll ask him if any of the dancers are from northern Norway.


----------



## blis (May 12, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> I got an idea, but I'm having a hard time wrapping my mind around the image of it being done while clad in reindeer pelts.
> 
> My brother goes to a - ahem - gentlemens' club - up in Montral now and again. I'll ask him if any of the dancers are from northern Norway.



Nope, no lapdances in winter. Instead they get totally drunk (like, real drunk) and then cruise around the town with snowsleds and occasionally they have little fist fight (maybe couple stabbings) and then they drink more... yup, thats what they do...

In summer theres too much mosquitos for normal person to breathe...


----------



## woodbooga (May 12, 2009)

blis said:


> Nope, no lapdances in winter. Instead they get totally drunk (like, real drunk) and then cruise around the town with snowsleds and occasionally they have little fist fight (maybe couple stabbings) and then they drink more... yup, thats what they do...
> 
> In summer theres too much mosquitos for normal person to breathe...



Sounds like New Hampshire. Sans stabbings. 

Mostly.


----------



## Urbicide (May 12, 2009)

blis said:


> Nope, no lapdances in winter. Instead they get totally drunk (like, real drunk) and then cruise around the town with snowsleds and occasionally they have little fist fight (maybe couple stabbings) and then they drink more... yup, thats what they do...
> 
> In summer theres too much mosquitos for normal person to breathe...



There would be much more smiling and a lot less fighting if every one was getting a lap dance. 
.........................................:love1::Eye::Eye::love1:


----------



## SawTroll (May 12, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> If you continue to use both the 21LP and the 25RSC, please let us know about the "stay sharp" ability of each one!...




I will, but doubt I will notise much difference with my clean wood and touch-up habits.


Bottom line, I am a bit disappointed with the .325 variety of the RSC - the design looks less "harmonic" than the 20 series LP design. I probably won't buy any more after using up the pair I have, unless they surprice me during their "life"......opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Austin1 (May 12, 2009)

blis said:


> Nope, no lapdances in winter. Instead they get totally drunk (like, real drunk) and then cruise around the town with snowsleds and occasionally they have little fist fight (maybe couple stabbings) and then they drink more... yup, thats what they do...
> 
> In summer theres too much mosquitos for normal person to breathe...


It's true the breathing part anyway, Canada's arctic is the same I watched a show on National Geographic about bugs and Caribou or Reindeer depends on where you live what you call them. But more Mosquitoes per Cubic metre than even the rain Forrest's in South America. I have been to warm climates before and personally think they have no bug's, compared to even home. I guess it is are short season here 4 months and 3 for up north makes them get what they can wile they can.
I have Some Rain Snow mix falling right now looks like the bugs will have to wait till June!


----------



## woodbooga (May 12, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> That is further North, but you have to pass this place if you are going through Norway all the way - take a look at the maps in the start of this thread.....



So what you're saying is that to get there, you'd need to be a Fjord Ranger?

_Sorry to stink up this fine thread, but I couldn't hold it in anymore._ :fart:


----------



## Austin1 (May 12, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> So what you're saying is that to get there, you'd need to be a Fjord Ranger?
> 
> _Sorry to stink up this fine thread, but I couldn't hold it in anymore._ :fart:


Na no ford would work there you need a reliable truck or a Volvo.:hmm3grin2orange:This should bring some hate mail?


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 12, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> Na no ford would work there you need a reliable truck or a Volvo.:hmm3grin2orange:This should bring some hate mail?



The GFs aunt has a Volvo estate, Its not overly old but i think everything that could go wrong with it has!
They just bought a VW Passat to replace it!

BTW you have to be over 50 to drive a Volvo


----------



## Austin1 (May 12, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> The GFs aunt has a Volvo estate, Its not overly old but i think everything that could go wrong with it has!
> They just bought a VW Passat to replace it!
> 
> BTW you have to be over 50 to drive a Volvo


The Troll is over 50? The big volo trucks here run cumings motors great combo but we are talking transport trucks not a family firewood truck. 
I was just having some fun slamming ford as according to the market new's they are now on top of the market who do you believe?. I have owned all of the big three GM ,Ford AND Dodge.They all have good and bad points watch out if Toyota markets a true full size in Canada or the U.S but as of now they don't.


----------



## PB (May 12, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> The Troll is over 50? The big volo trucks here run cumings motors great combo but we are talking transport trucks not a family firewood truck.
> I was just having some fun slamming ford as according to the market new's they are now on top of the market who do you believe?. I have owned all of the big three GM ,Ford AND Dodge.They all have good and bad points watch out if Toyota markets a true full size in Canada or the U.S but as of now they don't.



The tundra is rated below the GM and Ford trucks and is tied for 4th with the Ram. I think Yota's quality has been slipping a bit, while the US has been getting better.


----------



## J.Walker (May 12, 2009)

*Hey Sawtroll - cold uo there yet!*

Just don't drink and drive in Norway!


http://rochester.craigslist.org/rnr/1167795385.html




.


----------



## Austin1 (May 12, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> The tundra is rated below the GM and Ford trucks and is tied for 4th with the Ram. I think Yota's quality has been slipping a bit, while the US has been getting better.


I will take my new little Ram 1500, 360 over a Toyota but Toyota does make a good or should I say great little truck, I am just not used to a short box in my new to me very low mileage 99 Ram 4x4 but the wife likes the truck.I miss my 68 Chev I rebuilt the old girl 22 years ago Dam I miss that truck it was a huge part of my life the hound Austin also misses the old girl. The small cab great heater 327, that would kick ass on all the new motors turbo 400 would not burn out like all the new overdrives pulling a boat and camper. I should add I was running a good cam and heads. But way cheaper than a new truck!But the body just rusted away I cried the day the kidney foundation I donated it to pulled it away. I hope someone breathed new life into the old truck. Nothing in the world beets the feeling of blowing the doors of a much newer truck going through Mountain passes in B.C knowing you are pulling more wight too! But I got me a mint 79 Power wagon with less than 70,000miles 440 too Now I have some good heads and a six pack intake should I put them on the truck lol!Na I need pistons and a cam too.that can wait for the Charger ya dukes of hazard fan I grew up with that stuff.


----------



## Austin1 (May 12, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> The tundra is rated below the GM and Ford trucks and is tied for 4th with the Ram. I think Yota's quality has been slipping a bit, while the US has been getting better.


I would not rate a F150 too high if it had the 4.6 it's a toy! just a junk engine that cant pull it's way through a wet paper bag! the 5.4 is okay but cant hold it's own compared to the comp in bigger motors this is just my personal opinion I miss the 390s of old in gas motors of course I am still living in the 70s and I am just 40! I also miss the big 460.
The yota is slipping because it is made in the U.S and Canada Just sloppy workmanship and I don't care attitude.I like the Rams that were made 94 to 2001 then they went really cheap, like all the old Dodges you see my 68 Chev was as technical advanced as a 80 Dodge!


----------



## Austin1 (May 12, 2009)

Dam this thread got off topic! Sorry Troll!


----------



## woodyman (May 12, 2009)

If anyone needs to warm up alittle,check out thread(what is my saw,post #26):jawdrop:


----------



## AOD (May 12, 2009)

I'm listening to some True Norwegian Black Metal today, in honor of SawTroll. 

Varg Vikernes should be out of prison soon. Perhaps a new Burzum record is in the works.......


----------



## blis (May 13, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> I would not rate a F150 too high if it had the 4.6 it's a toy! just a junk engine that cant pull it's way through a wet paper bag! the 5.4 is okay but cant hold it's own compared to the comp in bigger motors this is just my personal opinion I miss the 390s of old in gas motors of course I am still living in the 70s and I am just 40! I also miss the big 460.
> The yota is slipping because it is made in the U.S and Canada Just sloppy workmanship and I don't care attitude.I like the Rams that were made 94 to 2001 then they went really cheap, like all the old Dodges you see my 68 Chev was as technical advanced as a 80 Dodge!



I pity you poor ppl on that side of pond becouse your trucks havent made any advancement since 70's... i mean, you have what, ~5-6 liter engines and you push out whopping 200-300hp out of them? i mean, even old mercedes have 100kw/liter power ratings and they dont even weight 3,000kg nor have 6 liter engine... 

Oh, and fords...  

I swear i will NEVER drive a ford, its just that big POS... I like my reliable *japan* made toyota landcruiser (hj61) way too much to wreck my nerves with something english made...


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 13, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> The Troll is over 50? The big volo trucks here run cumings motors great combo but we are talking transport trucks not a family firewood truck.
> I was just having some fun slamming ford as according to the market new's they are now on top of the market who do you believe?. I have owned all of the big three GM ,Ford AND Dodge.They all have good and bad points watch out if Toyota markets a true full size in Canada or the U.S but as of now they don't.



Train drivers here have instructions on what to do if they encounter a Volvo on the line, Basically kiss their ass goodbye


----------



## SawTroll (May 13, 2009)

J.Walker said:


> Just don't drink and drive in Norway!
> 
> 
> http://rochester.craigslist.org/rnr/1167795385.html
> ...




That is sure punished as a "real crime" here - but the fine depends on your income. 

The prison sentence doesn't though, if you _really_ had too much......


----------



## SawTroll (May 13, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> Dam this thread got off topic! Sorry Troll!




No problem - and I _am_ over 50 now, but have had that Volvo since 1998. I just love it, and probably will keep it 'till there is no hope - it is an "express train" on the roads here (never mind the speed limits).

I don't buy new cars often - the one I had before that, I had for 13 years, and that was a Ford.......opcorn:


----------



## SawTroll (May 13, 2009)

AOD said:


> ....
> 
> Varg Vikernes should be out of prison soon. Perhaps a new Burzum record is in the works.......




I am no fan of him, as I told you before........


----------



## gonecountry (May 13, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I am no fan of him, as I told you before........



Never heard of this Varg guy so I looked it up, see he's convicted murderer and arsonist so I dont blame ya


----------



## SawTroll (May 18, 2009)

*Modded muffler on MS361!*

I finally got around to put the "Andy muffler" on the MS361 last saturday, after harvesting some wood the day before.

After a good warm-up session, before and after cuts were made in 11 and 14" birch, and my counting (no stop-watch or video) indicate a 10-15 percent speed gain. 

The cuts were made with a 15" bar, 36RSC, 8-pin rim, at 14500rpm WOT settings.

I experiensed little or no sound gain - which is a bit surpricing.....


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 18, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I finally got around to put the "Andy muffler" on the MS361 last saturday, after harvesting some wood the day before.
> 
> After a good warm-up session, before and after cuts were made in 11 and 14" birch, and my counting (no stop-watch or video) indicate a 10-15 percent speed gain.
> 
> ...



About bloody time!
Well done!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Austin1 (May 18, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> About bloody time!
> Well done!:greenchainsaw:


+1, but Troll you are just getting old and can't hear it lol!


----------



## SawTroll (May 18, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> +1, but Troll you are just getting old and can't hear it lol!




It is true that my hearing is really bad, thanks to guns and rock music.


----------



## Austin1 (May 18, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> It is true that my hearing is really bad, thanks to guns and rock music.


If I could I would go back in time and make sure I had on good ear muffs wile shooting Gophers. I am sure it did some damage as I always had great hearing some would say selective hearing. But I had left many a shoot or range with my ears ringing, especially when there is two of you, my bud's fave was a .243 necked down to .22 dam loud crack to it, of course my own 6mm was a little loud too when firing 150 rounds a day at them Richardson Ground Squirrels!


----------



## SawTroll (May 18, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> If I could I would go back in time and make sure I had on good ear muffs wile shooting Gophers. I am sure it did some damage as I always had great hearing some would say selective hearing. But I had left many a shoot or range with my ears ringing, especially when there is two of you, my bud's fave was a .243 necked down to .22 dam loud crack to it, of course my own 6mm was a little loud too when firing 150 rounds a day at them Richardson Ground Squirrels!



The guns I referred to varied from .22LR to 155mm....


----------



## Austin1 (May 18, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> The guns I referred to varied from .22LR to 155mm....


Artillery is the worst! next to a 454 casul in a indoor Range even the muffs have to be good. I would rep ya but all out of bullets lol!


----------



## SawTroll (May 21, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> Artillery is the worst! next to a 454 casul in a indoor Range even the muffs have to be good. I would rep ya but all out of bullets lol!



Imo, the 106mm "recoilless rifle" makes worse noice than any artillery - that's a really bad one!


----------



## scotclayshooter (May 21, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Imo, the 106mm "recoilless rifle" makes worse noice than any artillery - that's a really bad one!



I would say the loudest thing ive heard is a shotgun fired in a building!


----------



## belgian (May 22, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> I finally got around to put the "Andy muffler" on the MS361 last saturday, after harvesting some wood the day before.
> 
> After a good warm-up session, before and after cuts were made in 11 and 14" birch, and my counting (no stop-watch or video) indicate a 10-15 percent speed gain.
> 
> ...



I'd been waiting on that news for quite some time  I am not a fan of modded saws in general, mainly because of the increased noise level. But now you got my attention !! 

Maybe I need to get hold of Lake in a hurry, don't know if he's still in retirement mode...


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 30, 2009)

BlackCatBone said:


> Nice to get out again and cut some wood, eh?
> 
> I had not used much .325" chain in the past and did not have fond memories of it. When I got my 346, I was set on switching it over to 3/8th, but got a couple loops of 21lp to try it out. I am totally satisfied with it. My saw has about 10 tanks of use, another port cut in the muffler, and tuned to about the same as yours or slightly higher rpm. What a nice machine!! I can really get in the limbing zone with it, although it bucks bigger stuff nicely too.




The saw is a really nice one, as is the 21LP chain - perfect combo imo!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 26, 2011)

Really nice to read this thread again - just read all the posts! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Forsh (Dec 26, 2011)

I remember this being a conversation starter from Andy a few years ago, I didn't realise that it had turned into such a marathon thread, wow.

I take it that it has got cold up there a few times since the question was asked.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 26, 2011)

Yup, pretty neat reading all those old post. Wish some of those guys that posted back then were still here Especially Lakeside..


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Dec 26, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Yup, pretty neat reading all those old post. Wish some of those guys that posted back then were still here Especially Lakeside..



yup, i've learned alot from his posts! what ever happened to him?

speakin' of "what happened to him" i don't see ya around much, how come?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 26, 2011)

Dan Forsh said:


> I remember this being a conversation starter from Andy a few years ago, I didn't realise that it had turned into such a marathon thread, wow.
> 
> I take it that it has got cold up there a few times since the question was asked.



Yes!



stihl sawing said:


> Yup, pretty neat reading all those old post. Wish some of those guys that posted back then were still here Especially Lakeside..



:agree2:



chopperfreak2k1 said:


> yup, i've learned alot from his posts! what ever happened to him?
> 
> speakin' of "what happened to him" i don't see ya around much, how come?



He just quit posting at 25K posts - some have been lost later, because threads were deleted.


----------



## maccall (Dec 26, 2011)

Lakeside53 said:


> *I might retire at 25,000 posts....*
> 
> that says it all...



Last known post...


----------



## belgian (Dec 26, 2011)

maccall said:


> Last known post...



Ole Andy sure was a man of his word. I still owe him a fine belgian beer though...(that will lure him out I guess):hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 26, 2011)

belgian said:


> Ole Andy sure was a man of his word. I still owe him a fine belgian beer though... *(that will lure him out I guess)* :hmm3grin2orange:



I dont think so,,, Nice try though Roland,,, He is officailly retired from AS,,,


----------



## lfnh (Dec 26, 2011)

Lot of goods threads back then. Fun to go back in the winter months and re-read them.
Thanks for bumping this one, Niko!


----------

